# Back in the Saddle....1st hunt comin up



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Happy Holidays to everyone in the forum. Been awhile since I've been here and decided, since it's about that time of year again, that I should drop in.

I've got my first hunt of the year planned for next week in SE North Dakota. Gonna hit my honey hole as the landowner says that while harvesting, he found 3 different sites and saw at least a dozen coyotes. Gladly invited me down to "thin the herd".

Anyway, wish me luck and good luck to all of you. Looking forward to more posts this season with even more success than last year.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

good luck and make sure that you let us know how it went. I've heard that there is starting to get to be a quite a few coyotes down there. I heard someone talking about some "sandhills" i didn't know we had sandhills anywhere in ND are they in the sheyenne national grasslands? Anyway get after them and let us know how you do.
P.S are you hunting in the Thompson tournament on December 4th?


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks Brad, I'll let you know how it goes.

The Sheyenne Nat'l Grasslands are a popular hunting spot for deer and coyote, although the coyote population is thin and educated. My father-in-law and I have been calling down there for years with minimal success. You really have to mix it up to get them within range -- but we like a challenge.

Unfortunately, private landowners down there have been posting a lot of the good hunting areas since they have livestock in the grasslands.....what do you do? Anyway, if nothing else, it's beautiful country.

Take care.

ps. I didn't even know about the Thompson tournie....never been much for tournaments, but I might have to start. Sounds fun.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, I woke up at 3 a.m., picked up my father-in-law, and headed out of Fargo by around 4. Got down to the area I like to hunt and were set up by 6:30. Sat and let the area calm down until just about sun-up. Let out a couple of interogation howls, then started the FoxPro.

Everything was perfect, except for the wind. Was at our backs, but I was able to set the caller so it was upwind of us.

Long story short.....we got skunked.

Went on the next spot that I usually have a lot of luck at and........skunked again.

The only coyote I saw after a full day of hunting yesterday was while we were driving down there; saw one in the ditch at about 4:30 a.m.

I guess it's all part of the game......maybe next time.

Hope everyone else has better luck their first time out than I did.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

how do you like the FoxPro? Does it seem to work alright for you? Which model do you have?


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

I like the Foxpro, especially when I'm calling by myself. With the remote control, it's like having a buddy calling upwind while I wait for the coyote to "wind" my call.

Mine has the 16 different calls on it which, for me, is plenty.

I'd recommend it.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Borrowed one from work and am hoping to make it out on Monday to try it out and get a feel for it. Hope to hit the Grasslands early AM. Was out last week and the Deer sign was weak, but the coyote sign was strong.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Just curious farmer, where are you located? Might you be talking about the Sheyenne Nat'l Grasslands?


----------

